# Nose tork?



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

Does anyone know if you can buy this in the UK? Or other similar products?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Order it from APT, nothing is similar to Nose Tork it is in a league of its own.

http://www.prowriststraps.com/inc/sdetail/84960


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

Cheers mate.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Nose tork is too strong for me.

I just use smelling salts from Boots. A good smack around the back of the head can work wonders too. Another one is to get someone to really squeeze your ear lobes from behind you - sounds strange but really focuses the mind before a big lift.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ive got some, but i cant really tell if they help with the lift or not???

Get used to them after a while, in fact in a sick way its quite pleasurable lol


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Porky Pie said:


> Nose tork is too strong for me.
> 
> I just use smelling salts from Boots. A good smack around the back of the head can work wonders too. *Another one is to get someone to really squeeze your ear lobes from behind you - sounds strange but really focuses the mind before a big lift.*


I always thought that was just a little sex thing between you and Craig, well you learn something new every day,


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Yeah got to be careful who's ear lobes you rub you might get the wrong effect.


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

Porky Pie said:


> Another one is to get someone to really squeeze your ear lobes from behind you - sounds strange but really focuses the mind before a big lift.


lol gotta try this one first  next thing you say a good kick in the nuts will do wonders too


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I got the MacKenzies Smelling Salts from Boots yesterday.


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

you can get it from extemesupps our new sponser


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

There's only one kind of powder that goes up my nose, and it ain't any of that smelling salts.....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> There's only one kind of powder that goes up my nose, and it ain't any of that smelling salts.....


Table salt...?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

TH&S said:


> I got the MacKenzies Smelling Salts from Boots yesterday.


I've got them - they're the bollocks mate.

You don't even need your nose directly under the bottle to get the 'hit'.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> I've got them - they're the bollocks mate.
> 
> You don't even need your nose directly under the bottle to get the 'hit'.


I stuck the bottle in my right nostril and sniffed a moment ago.

No word of a lie - that was the most pysched I've ever been while getting a coffee. I owned that beatch fo shor...


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

TH&S said:


> I stuck the bottle in my right nostril and sniffed a moment ago.
> 
> No word of a lie - that was the most pysched I've ever been while getting a coffee. I owned that beatch fo shor...


pmsl....

Yeah, I iz da bomb coz I wrap a piece of string around my head with the bottle attached to it & it's permanantly under my nose all day - shizzle ma nizzle........dog.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

i didnt even know they existed in the BB world

so what are they for just a quick kick?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Mrdaveyk said:


> i didnt even know they existed in the BB world
> 
> so what are they for just a quick kick?


Focus on last sets / heavy sets / PB work.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Mrdaveyk said:


> i didnt even know they existed in the BB world
> 
> so what are they for just a quick kick?


Powerlifters mainly use them mate, although I'm sure quite a few BB'ers use them, too.

It's just smelling salts to help you get revved up before a big set (primarily trying to break a PB)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Powerlifters mainly use them mate, although I'm sure quite a few BB'ers use them, too.
> 
> It's just smelling salts to help you get revved up before a big set (primarily trying to break a PB)


Echo... co... co... co... cooo....


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

TH&S said:


> Echo... co... co... co... cooo....


LMAO!

Ok, I was a bit slower than you.....

I went into more depth, that's why. 

* PS. Check thread of the month in the MA - Updated *


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

Im becoming addicted to this stuff.

Ive even started blending my own powders and oils.

Throw in some ammonia, and mix a little eucalyptus, peppermint, tea tree, lavender and clove oil. its good ****.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Ironhorse said:


> Im becoming addicted to this stuff.
> 
> Ive even started blending my own powders and oils.
> 
> Throw in some ammonia, and mix a little eucalyptus, peppermint, tea tree, lavender and clove oil. its good ****.


Where do you get ammonia?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nytol said:


> Where do you get ammonia?


Ammonia is in the smelling salts, along with eucalyptus. Don't see why you would need to get it in raw form...?

Unless you have a plan to start producing Coke / Ice Mr Nytol...? :rolleye11


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

Nytol said:


> Where do you get ammonia?


Ususally inzernet, they do crushable tabs.


----------

